# Lo bueno es que no hay/haya



## abuelito

*Lo bueno es que no haya escuela mañana.*

*Is the subjuntive required?*
_The good thing is, there isn't school tomorrow._


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

From my knowledge, if it's sudden news (like the school caught fire) then it requires the subjunctive. However, if it has been known for a while, then the indicative is used.


----------



## Vikingo

well, from what I understand, it's a value judgement. And in that case you'll use the subjunctive.


----------



## dakotabrett

No, it doesn't require the subjunctive.  "Lo bueno es que mañana no hay escuela / no hay clases"..

You're stating a fact that there isn't school tomorrow - That's the focus of the sentence, not the emotional judgement about the non-being of school tomorrow.


----------



## Vikingo

well, it's kind of like saying "I'm glad that..." or "it's such a relief that".. in spanish you'd say "me alegro que no hayas ido a...". The first part of the sentence (before "que") gives the premise. I'm pretty sure that you'd use the subjuctive in this case.


----------



## Accius

definitely NOT subjunctive in this case, although it's a mistake even a native speaker might make to do so.  quick google search on the two versions of the phrase show an overwhelming majority for "lo bueno es que no hay"... and as any good linguist knows, the usage defines the language ;-)


----------



## abuelito

Accius said:


> definitely NOT subjunctive in this case, although it's a mistake even a native speaker might make to do so. quick google search on the two versions of the phrase show an overwhelming majority for "lo bueno es que no hay"... and as any good linguist knows, the usage defines the language ;-)


 
Thanks,

I like your reasoning, but doesn't ''es bueno que'' require the subjunctive?

''Es bueno que no haya...''  What is the difference?


----------



## Laztana

Hello,
I do agree with dakotabrett because the original sentece sounds like a statement, and, Accius, it is not a common mistake among native speakers, at least in Spain.

when you say "es bueno que" you are saying your opinion or a judgement and therefore subjunctive is required. 

Saludos


----------



## Cheche

Hi,

_*Lo bueno es que no haya...

Lo bueno es que no hay...
*_
Both are perfectly correct but with a slightly different meaning. It depends on what the speaker thinks or expects:

 If the speaker believes or knows the subordinate clause is already a fact, he would use indicative.

*Lo bueno es que no hay exámenes*
The speaker seems to be well informed and has found out that there are not going to be any exams.


 When the speaker doubts that the subordinate clause would become true, he uses the subjuctive. Also he ought to use the subjunctive if he knows the subordinate clause will never be true.

*Lo bueno es que no haya exámenes*
 The speaker shows his doubts about whether there are going to be some exams or not. But it is possible as well that he knows already there are going to be exams.


Greetings , Cheche.


----------



## Basenjigirl

Accius said:


> and as any good linguist knows, the usage defines the language ;-)



In that case, I gon start making all kinda missteaks so dat newfangle gadget they is calling Google gonna redeefine this yar lang-age.


----------



## sinamon

Basenjigirl said:


> In that case, I gon start making all kinda missteaks so dat newfangle gadget they is calling Google gonna redeefine this yar lang-age.


i be wif wot u sayin gurl


----------



## hfpardue

This sounds like a big mess.  Why not just use the indicative all the time *in this context*.  If you aren't sure, why would you even use this construction?  It seems like the following is true:

Lo bueno es que no hay exámenes. =  The good thing is there aren't any exams.

Lo bueno es que no haya exámenes. = The good thing is there aren't any exams, but I'm not really sure I know what I'm talking about.

If you don't know if there are going to be exams why wouldn't you just say "No sé si hay exámenes." or "Sería bueno que no hubiera exámenes." or something like that.

This questionable use of the subjunctive is something that I have been thinking about a lot lately, but it seems like the best thing to do is to use the indicative in these sorts of sentences and be done with it.  ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## lazarus1907

abuelito said:


> *Lo bueno es que no haya escuela mañana.*
> 
> *Is the subjuntive required?*
> _The good thing is, there isn't school tomorrow._


Both are possible and correct!

The difference is that with "hay escuela mañana" is just a factual statement, whereas with "haya escuela mañana" there is no such declaration, as if one wished the school were closed. I'd certainly use indicative here to translate the English sentence provided, and subjunctive for a sentence like "The good thing would be...".


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿No es así?

*Lo bueno es que no sea así=*The good thing is that it will not be like that/the good thing is that it may not be like that

*Lo bueno es que no es así*=The good thing is that it isn't like that
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## hfpardue

lazarus1907 said:


> Both are possible and correct!
> 
> The difference is that with "hay escuela mañana" is just a factual statement, whereas with "haya escuela mañana" there is no such declaration, as if one wished the school to be *were* closed. I'd certainly use indicative here to translate the English sentence provided, and subjunctive for a sentence like "The good thing would be...".



Entonces, ¿"Lo bueno es que no haya escuela mañana." es equivalente a "The good thing is there may not be school tomorrow." o "Lo bueno es que es posible que no haya escuela mañana."?


----------



## Accius

I suppose a while back I gave this much too little attention, although the answer I provided is correct.

"Lo bueno es que no hay exámenes" - correct
"Lo bueno es que no haya exámenes" - incorrect, at least in this context. and I can't think of one where it would make sense. Such a case may exist, but I doubt that it would ever be used over other ways of expressing the same.

The cause of confusion is this:

"Es bueno que no haya exámenes" is a proper way of expressing the same thing as "Lo bueno es que no hay exámenes". As you can see, the subjunctive is used in the former sentence but not the latter, despite all similarities. The reason for this of course comes from the history of the subjunctive in Romance languages, but to keep it simple (and following the "rule" that people are trying to apply), "es bueno que" is different from "lo bueno es que".

Consider:

"Lo bueno" here is a substantive, and so the sentence is of the form "Substantive = Noun Clause", where the noun clause is effectively treated as a substantive itself; as such, "Lo bueno es [que no hay exámenes]" is treated same (grammatically) as "Lo bueno es [no tener exámenes]", and even "Lo bueno es imposible". As you can see, this is basically "[thing] is [thing]", and doesn't require subjunctive at all.

On the other hand, in the case where the subjunctive is used, we have a completely different setup: "Es bueno que". This so-called "impersonal phrase" (perhaps deceptively) expresses the same as the other sentence, and even uses very similar words, but it is grammatically distinct. In this case, "que no haya exámenes" is not a noun clause; this is clear when you substitute: "Es bueno [que no haya exámenes]" is not equivalent to "Es bueno [Substantive or Noun Clause]", in the same way that "Es bueno un plátano" isn't stellar grammar. Rather, "Es bueno que..." is an "impersonal expression", and thus requires the subjunctive mood. The reason for this requirement is another issue, but hopefully this explains the difference well enough.

In short: "Lo bueno es que no hay" is saying "The good [thing] is that there aren't", whereas "es bueno que no hay" is saying "It is good that there aren't". These two are gramatically different, and while the mistake might be an easy one to make for a non-native speaker because of the similarities in construction, it is rarely one that a native speaker would make (although not unheard of) because the sentences are fundamentally different.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## lazarus1907

Accius said:


> In short: "Lo bueno es que no hay" is saying "The good [thing] is that there aren't", whereas "es bueno que no hay" is saying "It is good that there aren't". These two are gramatically different, and while the mistake might be an easy one to make for a non-native speaker because of the similarities in construction, it is rarely one that a native speaker would make (although not unheard of) because it the sentences are fundamentally different.


I agree with everything you said! You seem to be the only one who can appreciate the fundamental difference between both sentences.


----------



## hfpardue

I understand that subjunctive is required after _Es bueno que_

The question I had was "Is_ Lo bueno es que no haya exámenes_" the same as "_Lo bueno es que es posible que no haya exámenes._" ?


----------



## Accius

hfpardue said:


> The question I had was "Is_ Lo bueno es que no haya exámenes_" the same as "_Lo bueno es que es posible que no haya exámenes._" ?



No, for the simple reason that "Lo bueno es que no haya exámenes" isn't the correct way to express the idea, while "Lo bueno es que es posible que no haya exámenes", although wordy, is fine. Since one is correct and the other incorrect, they cannot be the same.


----------



## hfpardue

Accius said:


> No, for the simple reason that "Lo bueno es que no haya exámenes" isn't the correct way to express the idea, while "Lo bueno es que es posible que no haya exámenes", although wordy, is fine. Since one is correct and the other incorrect, they cannot be the same.



No sé si tienes razón aquí, por la misma razón que estas dos frases son correctas "Eres la persona más simpática que he conocido." y "Eres la persona más simpática que haya conocido."  Ambas frases son correctas, pero según el país y la región, una se usa más que la otra.


----------



## lazarus1907

hfpardue said:


> No sé si tienes razón aquí, por la misma razón que estas dos frases son correctas "Eres la persona más simpática que he conocido." y "Eres la persona más simpática que haya conocido."  Ambas frases son correctas, pero según el país y la región, una se usa más que la otra.


Puede que me lleve una sorpresa, pero estoy convencido de que tiene toda la razón (y Accius no parece ser español, como yo).

En cualquier caso, tus ejemplos son gramaticalmente muy distintos de los que se han expuesto antes, así que no puedes usarlos como patrón de referencia.


----------



## hfpardue

lazarus1907 said:


> Puede que me lleve una sorpresa, pero estoy convencido de que tiene toda la razón (y Accius no parece ser español, como yo).



Estoy confundido por lo que han dicho ustedes dos.  Parecen haber cambiado de opinión.  Al principio Lazarus dijo que ambas frases eran correctas, ahora no.  Lo mismo hizo Accius.

Entonces, ¿ahora ambos ustedes creen que lo siguiente es verdad?

Lo bueno es que no hay clases. 
Lo bueno es que no haya clases.  

Me cuesta mucho creer que es verdad eso puesto que "Lo bueno es que no haya clases." se usa bastante tanto en contextos formales como poco formales.  Creo que "Lo bueno es que no hay clases." significa "Me gusta que no haya clases." y "Lo bueno es que no haya clases." significa "Lo bueno es que es posible que no haya clases."


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Qué les parece esta explicación?

*Lo bueno es que no sea así=*The good thing is that it will not be like that/the good thing is that it may not be like that

*Lo bueno es que no es así*=The good thing is that it isn't like that

Lo bueno es que no hay examenes mañana=The good thing is that there aren't any tests tomorrow

Lo bueno es que no haya examenes mañana=The good thing is that there may not be any tests tomorrow/The good thing is that there will not be any tests tomorrow



> If the speaker believes or knows the subordinate clause is already a fact, he would use indicative.
> 
> *Lo bueno es que no hay exámenes*
> The speaker seems to be well informed and has found out that there are not going to be any exams.
> 
> 
> When the speaker doubts that the subordinate clause would become true, he uses the subjuctive. Also he ought to use the subjunctive if he knows the subordinate clause will never be true.
> 
> *Lo bueno es que no haya exámenes*
> The speaker shows his doubts about whether there are going to be some exams or not. But it is possible as well that he knows already there are going to be exams.


Muchas gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

hfpardue said:


> Estoy confundido por lo que han dicho ustedes dos.  Parecen que han cambiado de opinión.  Al principio Lazarus dijo que ambas frases eran correctas, ahora no.  Lo mismo hizo Accius.


Ambas frases son posibles... en el contexto adecuado, pero en este caso yo diría que el indicativo es la que más sentido tiene. Por eso sugerí el indicativo desde un principio.


hfpardue said:


> Me cuesta mucho creer que es verdad eso puesto que "Lo bueno es que no haya clases." se usa bastante tanto en contextos formales como poco formales. Creo que "Lo bueno es que no hay clases." significa "Me gusta que no haya clases." y "Lo bueno es que no haya clases." significa "Lo bueno es que es posible que no haya clases."


Más o menos: "Lo bueno es que no hay clases" significa "No hay clases, y eso es bueno". "Lo bueno es que no haya clases" significa "Me gustaría que no hubiera clases; eso sería bueno".


----------



## hfpardue

Gracias Lazarus.  Me queda claro.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

hfpardue said:


> No sé si tienes razón aquí, por la misma razón que estas dos frases son correctas "Eres la persona más simpática que he conocido." y "Eres la persona más simpática que haya conocido."  Ambas frases son correctas, pero según el país y la región, una se usa más que la otra.



Estás correcto pero hay otra razón que se usa el indicativo mas... Es que si se usa el subjuntivo, significa que la persona no sabe nada de lo que está diciendo. Así que la frase con subjuntivo está correcta pero básicamente no tiene sentido.


----------



## Accius

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Así que la frase con subjuntivo está correcta pero básicamente no tiene sentido.



Esto.


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Tendría sentido el uso del subjuntivo en este ejemplo?

*Lo bueno es que no sea así (en el futuro)=*The good thing is that it will not be like that/the good thing is that it may not be like that

*Lo bueno es que no es así*=The good thing is that it isn't like that

Muchas gracias


----------



## hfpardue

Ahora lo tengo claro. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## hfpardue

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Tendría sentido el uso del subjuntivo en este ejemplo?
> 
> *Lo bueno es que no sea así (en el futuro)=*The good thing is that it will not be like that/the good thing is that it may not be like that
> 
> *Lo bueno es que no es así*=The good thing is that it isn't like that
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Creo que vas por buen camino ChocolateLover. Por lo que sé,
Lo bueno es que no sea así. = The good thing is that it may not be like that.

Lo bueno es que no es así. = The good thing is that it is not like that.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## hfpardue

No quiero gastar pólvora en chimangos, pero sigo con la duda.  ¿Podría alguien decirme si están de acuerdo con las siguientes traducciones?

Lo bueno es que hayan aprobado el examen. = The good thing is they *may have* passed the exam.

Lo bueno es que han aprobado el examen. = The good thing is they *have* passed the exam.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:



> Lo bueno es que hayan aprobado el examen. = The good thing is they *may have* passed the exam.
> 
> Lo bueno es que han aprobado el examen. = The good thing is they *have* passed the exam.


 
Creo que es así:

Lo bueno es que han aprobado el examen=The good thing is (that) they have passed the test/exam

Lo bueno es que a lo mejor han aprobado el examen=The good thing is (that) they may have passed the test/exam

Lo importante es que los estudiantes presten atención=The important part is that the students pay attention

Lo importante es que los estudiantes prestan atención=The important part is that the students are paying attention

A ver qué dicen los demás


----------



## peterfenn

Lamento deciros todos que sí hay clases mañana.

Por lo que se puede comenzar el debate de que si lo malo es que hay o que haya clases mañana.


----------



## presumedinoccent4u

Desde el principio puedo notar que ninguno se ha fijado un rato en analizar de que.. SI...siempre habrá escuela .. lo que no hay es CLASES.
Esa es la diferencia.
Y nuetro modo diario dedcir la scosas.
Suerte para todos buena discusión , though!


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Alguien me puede decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?

Lo bueno es que han aprobado el examen=The good thing is (that) they have passed the test/exam

Lo bueno es que a lo mejor han aprobado el examen=The good thing is (that) they may have passed the test/exam

Lo importante es que los estudiantes presten atención=The important part is that the students pay attention

Lo importante es que los estudiantes prestan atención=The important part is that the students are paying attention

Muchas gracias


----------



## kotosquito

Sé que es hilo viejo, pero ¡güau qué complicado!  

Usando como trampolín lo que dijo Accius arriba, me parece que lo clave es que "lo bueno", siendo substantivo y no de procedencia verbal, no conduce al subjuntivo, NORMALMENTE, porque son las frases principales (con verbo y todo) que lo hacen.  Literalmente, el sub-junt-ivo es parte de una frase verbal que se JUNTA BAJO ("sub") otra frase verbal que ocupa el lugar principal.  Ya que "Lo bueno" no es tal frase verbal, el verbo "es" funciona más bien como signo igual, y por lo tanto se requiere algo de duda para que la frase conduzca al subjuntivo en la frase secundaria.  

_Lo bueno_ es _que no hay clases_ [Las frases son iguales, no hay ninguna subordinada: lo bueno = que no hay clases--Se pueden intercambiar; una no forma parte de  una frase mayor representada por la otra; o sea, que ninguna es parte de la otra, ni como sujeto ni objeto]

Es bueno que no haya clases ["que no haya clases" se subordina a "Es bueno que"--en efecto, "que no haya clases" es el sujeto del verbo "es"; es parte secundaria pero integral de la frase "Es bueno que ____________.", lo cual se ve más claramente cuando se invierte el orden: ]


Que no haya clases es bueno. ["Que no haya clase" sí se subordina a "es bueno"--es el sujeto]

En cambio:

Que no hay clases es lo bueno ["Que no hay clases" no se subordina a "lo bueno es".  Se igualan la una a la otra, pues.]

Inyectando la duda y las frases entendidas pero no dichas:

Lo bueno es que (puede que) no haya clases.
Es bueno (que pueda) que no haya clases.

¡Ay!  Ahora sí, me duele la cabeza.  Espero que ayude a alguien.


----------

